# Kennt jemand noch Earth 2150 ?



## RyzA (2. April 2015)

Hallo!


Kennt jemand noch das Spiel "Earth 2150"? Damals fand ich das richtig geil und habe es stundenlang abgesuchtet. 

Earth (Spieleserie) â€“ Wikipedia





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-ZRIwuOYik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Der Nachfolger Earth 2160 war leider nicht so gut.
Leider gibt es kaum noch Spiele solcher Art. C&C ist  tot. Das einzige Echtzeit-Strategiespiel was ich zwischendurch noch  Spiele ist SC2. 


Ich würde mir ein Earth 2150 (oder Klon) wünschen mit zeitgemäßer Optik, das wäre voll der Knaller.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (2. April 2015)

Ja, hat echt spaß gemacht


----------



## Mitwed (3. April 2015)

Ja, kennt man. Es gibt im Moment Hoffnung etwas gutes zu bekommen und es nennt sich 
"*Act of Aggression*" Act of Aggression: Nachfolger des RTS Act of War mit Basenbau und Ressourcensammeln
und 
"*Ashes of Singularity*". Ashes of the Singularity

Wobei es für Earth 2160 eine Mod gibt die (soweit ich es mitbekommen habe) von den Entwicklern des Spiels gemacht wird (bisher ist es eher ruhig geworden seit dem letzten Release) und fand es mit dieser Mod wieder viel interessanter.
NEP-New Earth Project mod - Mod DB


----------



## Nightslaver (3. April 2015)

Ja "Earth 2150" und die Erweiterung "the Moon Project", das waren noch Zeiten.
Gott, das Spiel war damals seiner Zeit in vielen Dingen um Jahre vorraus, sei es was die Beleuchtung anging, sei es das man das Terrain teraformen konnte,  sei es das Wettereffekte Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen nehmen konnten und das man Einheiten selbst individuell zusammenbauen konnte.
Und auch die 3 Fraktionen, einfach nur super gewesen. Mein persöhnliche Lieblingsfraktion war dabei ja immer die Luna Corperation, die waren einfach so unendlich flexibel zu spielen und eigneten sich einfach nur hervorragen für paramilitärische Taktiken. 
Wenn ich an all das und die vielen Stunden im Multiplayer zurück denke... da wird einem schon was wehmütig, nicht zuletzt weil der Nachfolger Earth 2160 in der Tat ein riesen Rückschritt gegenüber 2150 gewesen ist...

Ist wirklich was schade das die Serie mit 2160 so vor die Wand gefahren wurde und man danach keinen Nachfolger mehr gebracht hat der back to the Roads ging...


----------



## Soulsnap (3. April 2015)

Jo, tagelang gesuchtet^^


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2015)

The Moon Project hatte ich auch gesuchtet ohne Ende.


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. April 2015)

Ich fand Earth 2150 recht gut. Ich habe es Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts aus einer CBS-DVD. Allerdings nur die letzte Erweiterung.

Vor etwa 5 Jahren habe ich mir mal Earth 2160 zugelegt, weil ich mal wieder Lust auf ein Strategiespiel hatte. Leider wurden meine Erwartungen nicht so recht erfüllt, verglichen mit C&C 3, SC2 und Supcom konnte das Spiel für mich hier nicht mithalten. Und ich hatte es nach einigen Stunden wieder weggelegt. Die Atmosphäre hat mich nicht gefesselt.

Eigentlich könnte ich den Vorgänger mal wieder rauskramen und die ganze Geschichte erleben, wenn ich denn mal Lust habe.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Mai 2015)

Naja, im Vergleich zu C&C Generals konnte Earth für mich nie mithalten! Gerade im MP ist C&C G: Zero Hour bisher fast ungeschlagen (ausser WC3) !

Ich setze auf Act of Aggression, denn auch Act of War vom gleichen Entwickler war schon sehr gute klassische RTS Kost!


----------



## Dremor (6. Juni 2015)

Oha, der Tietel ist mir auch noch mehr als gut in Erinnerung, Stunden hat er gefressen.
Damals gab es echt tolle RTS Games.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juni 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Naja, im Vergleich zu C&C Generals konnte Earth für mich nie mithalten! Gerade im MP ist C&C G: Zero Hour bisher fast ungeschlagen (ausser WC3) !
> 
> Ich setze auf Act of Aggression, denn auch Act of War vom gleichen Entwickler war schon sehr gute klassische RTS Kost!



Die Spiele hatten doch immer diesen Onlinebug, der nie rausgepatcht wurde... 

Übrigens gab es auch Earth 2140...


----------



## GeneralGonzo (26. Juni 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Die Spiele hatten doch immer diesen Onlinebug, der nie rausgepatcht wurde...



Hä? Stehe uaf dem Schlauch - welchen online Bug ? Wir haben über LAN das Zeug gezockt!


----------



## Woohoo (29. Juni 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Übrigens gab es auch Earth 2140...



Earth 2140 war auch sehr gut. Leider leider hatte dieses tolle Spiel kein Skirmish (Geplänkel) Modus. 

Earth 2150 habe ich auch sehr lange gespielt.


----------



## Amon (29. Juni 2015)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Hä? Stehe uaf dem Schlauch - welchen online Bug ? Wir haben über LAN das Zeug gezockt!



Wie ich die LAN Partys vermisse.. 

Und Earth 2150 hat damals richtig Spaß gemacht, ich glaube ich muss mal gucken wo das rumliegt. Irgendwo müsste ich das noch haben...


----------



## Rainbow661 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ja,ich das spiele ich heute noch


----------



## Rainbow661 (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du das Spiel nicht mehr hast kann ich vielleicht helfen.
Habe alle drei Versonen


----------



## nierewa (27. November 2019)

Hatte auch 2140. War nicht so mein Fall. C&C das war hammer.
Scheint aber als hätte ich mit 2150 was verpaßt...


----------



## Y2MAC1980 (24. Februar 2021)

Jaaa. Hab sogar noch die OVP irgendwo im Keller liegen.


----------

